# Big Wheels Authentic Hot Links...



## DATsBBQ (Oct 28, 2006)

The ongoing project for the wife's 50th party next Friday. Started making hotlinks using the recipee from Big Wheel sans the MSG.

Pics posted at http://www.ncre.biz/hotlinks.html  .

Will smoke 'em today to about 150 internal, then cool, foodsaver till the party.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

Dats, you have time to play Yahtzee during your sausage stuffing?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 28, 2006)

Naw, too lazy to move that box. I did manage to put a Jason Boland CD on thought. Texas Country while making Texas Hotlinks, though it was fitting.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 28, 2006)

were are the finish pictures.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 28, 2006)

Internal temp is at 130, waiting for 150 8)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 28, 2006)

FOOD PORN pics now at the afore mentioned link.   I'm pretty happy with how they turned out.

Plan on doing a 9.3 butt in the AM if I can get my S**t together to make some PRX1 rub up.


----------



## cleglue (Oct 28, 2006)

The hot links look good.  You are making me want to make some.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Those look great Dats!


----------



## Griff (Oct 28, 2006)

Dats those look like good eats. I wish you guys would stop talking about making your own sausage. I just know I'm gonna end up buying the gear to do this myself.

Oh yeah, my next post is going to put me into four figures. I've gotta think of something profound to say.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Dats those look like good eats. I wish you guys would stop talking about making your own sausage. I just know I'm gonna end up buying the gear to do this myself.
> 
> Oh yeah, my next post is going to put me into four figures. I've gotta think of something profound to say.
> 
> Griff


Well?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 28, 2006)

It had best be a new thread


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice look Links. Were you going to post the recipe are is this all yours.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 29, 2006)

Those look Good Dat's.  I wish I had the stuff to do it myself.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 29, 2006)

Credit where credit is due. This is the recipee from Big Wheels post:

Posted: Wed Sep 20, 2006 7:43 am    Post subject: Ssusage Questions



> Bigwheel's Genuine Texas Hotlinks
> 
> 6-7 lbs. Boston Butt
> 1 bottle beer
> ...



I made 'em sans MSG.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 30, 2006)

Those links are some good eats.  I've made them several times.  Top them with some homemade mustard or some of Raines Chow Chow and your working it into something you won't soon forget.  I can't find Joe's mustard right off the top.  Maybe Bigwheel has it in his collection.  I'll keep looking.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

